# anyone used or can tel me about synulox?



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I have been given synulox for my rat with a head tilt, i will elaborate more on the story later im in a rush, but basicaly i havent given it b4 and the dose seems rather big. Alphie is a big boy-700 grams bt we hav been told go giv 0.5 mlwtwice daily, but the dosage guilde on the box says 50ml twice daily for an animal thats 2kg!
Any comments about this medication appreciated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Synulox is what I call clavamox.

To double check your rat's dosage we need the weight of your boy, and the concentration of the Synulox. (?? mg/ml)

I am not a lover of Clav/Synulox because of the stomach upset and diarrhea that often happens. Did your vet tell you about starting probiotics?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Alphie is 700 grams and the synulox / clavamox is 50 mg/ml.

The problem we have had today is that basically, we took him to the vet about 3 weeks ago and he was given a 2 week course of baytril, it started to clear it up but as soon as the 2 weeks were up he went straight back to the way he was before. When we went to the vet 2 weeks ago we had a great vet who handled him with care and told us that if the baytril didnt clear it up we could come back and get either a longer dose or a different anti biotic-she said probably doxy. 

Today we went to the vet and, well we werent happy with the vet anyway as she charged us another consultation even though he has already been seen and was a bit rude. She then passed us on to someone else to mix up and measure out the anti biotic.
We have always been treated pretty well there and had a good vet but it seems that the practice has changed management and no one knew what they were doing there, as well as there being no management in.

I am just worried about the dose as the box gives dosage guidelines and the guideline is;
1/2 kg bodyweight- 3 drops, 1 kg bodyweight-0.25ml, 2 kg- 0.5ml

Obviously alphie is between 1/2 kg and 1 kg so it should be somewhere between that surely :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

head tilt is not the issue, its an inner ear infection, and baytril should've worked, but not for 2 weeks. Inner ear infection is hard to really cure, and it can take a long course of meds before its truly done, and doesn't recur like this time. Did his head tilt (symptom) resolve with the baytril? Its too bad they didn't just give you another 2 more weeks of baytril instead of switching since it was working.

As for Clav...

700 gram boy, 50 mg/ml Clav/Synulox

There's 2 recommended dosages on ratguide, but honestly for inner ear I would go with the latter

_6.25 mg/lb , PO , BID 4 
Given over 10-14 days.

or

30 mg/kg to 40mg/kg , PO, q12hrs 21. Dosage range used successfully in pet rats by Vanessa Pisano DVM._

The range here for your boy is .42 cc twice a day up to .56 cc twice a day, so .5 cc's is a good dose for him.

And here is the caution they have;

_Caution: Loose stool/diarrhea not an uncommon side effect of this antibiotic. Use higher doses judiciously where condition warrants. In the event loose stools/diarrhea can not be controlled with probiotics contact veterinarian immediately to reduce antibiotic dose, stopping antibiotic, or switching to another antimicrobial to prevent complication of enterocolitis._

I would start him right away on probiotics (benebac, acidophilus, or live culture yogurt) 2 hours outside of his antibiotics to prevent this issue.


----------

